# Torque Wrench with or without case?



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

A while ago I purchased this torque wrench on sale at $50 (tax incl.), which is 50% off its original $99.99 price.

Today, the store has put a presumably better model of the same torque wrench on sale for $80 (tax incl.), which is 50% off its oroginal $144.99 price.

I'm tempted to exchange mine for the better model simply because it comes with a case, which I've read is important for a delicate item like a torque wrench. Is the extra $20 justifiable for wanting a case? This will be only for swapping winter and summer tires on two cars (lug nuts), twice a year. I'm not a mechanic, I'm a homeowner. The torque wrench I have now has worked well for me so far, I'm just worried about one day dropping it.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. If your going to drop it most likely it will be out of the case anyway. Mine all have cases but they come out of the case once I need to use them. I don't walk with it from the tool box, to the project with it in the case. 

They do help if they happen to be in a draw with a bunch of other tools. A towel or rags would do the same thing.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I hate to be the guy that asks for advice then doesn't take it but I think I'll regret not getting the one with the case if I pass up this sale, which comes once a year, if I'm lucky. I've been watching for it too (the sale).

Like most professionals say, spend the money the first time, and your tools will last. 

Thanks anyways 1985gt.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wrap it in bubble, news print or other padding and slip it into a piece of PVC with end caps. No glue necessary.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you considered getting a 3/8" drive torque wrench, with a range between 10 and 70? Of mine, I use my 3/8" the most, then my 1/4" inch pound and my 1/2" the least.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Solidify said:


> I hate to be the guy that asks for advice then doesn't take it but I think I'll regret not getting the one with the case if I pass up this sale, which comes once a year, if I'm lucky. I've been watching for it too (the sale).
> 
> Like most professionals say, spend the money the first time, and your tools will last.
> 
> Thanks anyways 1985gt.


No worry your tools do as you please. I agree with good tools, 95% of my hand tools are Snap On. The 1/2" drive torque wrench was around $200 when I got it. My son used it as a hammer once, case didn't save it then! :laughing:


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

47_47 said:


> Have you considered getting a 3/8" drive torque wrench, with a range between 10 and 70? Of mine, I use my 3/8" the most, then my 1/4" inch pound and my 1/2" the least.


I need the 1/2" because the only application I will be using the wrench for is to tighten the lug nuts on my car tires, and the range doesn't reach with anything smaller.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Whats more important then a case is that you unwind the wrench before you put it away till your next tire swap. Forget about the pretty case.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I already had the good practice of doing that 78Vette, thanks. I just bought the new wrench. It's so pretty. Either way, I find it odd that most of the torque wrenches I've seen in stores have always been packaged at torque settings higher than zero. I've even heard of some instances where people bought their wrenches and then opened 'em up to unwind them down to 0 and then the wrench no longer fit in the casing.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

I have several torque wrenches, and the ones that came in a case, do not have that issue of not fitting at 0


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Any of the ones I've come across have never had a problem fitting when the were turned down to the lowest setting. My 1/2" only goes down to 50 though.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Why won't it go any lower than 50? Is that the limit of its range?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

50-250 1/2" drive. 

https://store.snapon.com/US-Torque-Instruments-ft-lb--Torque-Wrench-Adj-Click-Type-U-S-Fixed-50-250-ft-lb-1-2-drive-P640963.aspx


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

That's weird, I just bought the Mastercraft Maximum 1/2-in Drive Torque Wrench and it too says:



> Maximum ½" Drive Torque Wrench, with 50-250 ft-lbs (33.9-345.7 Nm) torque setting


and yet, I can bring the dial all the way down to 0 when storing it.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

No zero on mine, just the lowest setting.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Check with a large tire shop. They generally don't use the cases, and they have a bazillion torque wrenches lying about the place. They'll probably have an extra.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Mort, please follow the thread; I already bought the case.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The 50 pound minimum has to do with the pre-load of the spring inside the torque wrench. You may notice that if you unload the setting of your wrench and it gets to below 50 you will feel little or no resistance.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

That makes a lot of sense Thurman.


----------



## USCav (Mar 6, 2015)

Mort said:


> Check with a large tire shop. They generally don't use the cases, and they have a bazillion torque wrenches lying about the place. They'll probably have an extra.


Most of the tire shops don't use the torque wrenches either lol.


----------

